# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cho em hỏi con trượt tròn có cần tra dầu mỡ không ạ ?

## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi ngu ngu chút ạ, em định chế cái ngăn kéo tải nặng nặng chút, chắc cỡ 40-50 kg gì đấy. 
Mấy cái ray ngăn kéo thì hơi yếu nên chắc phải dùng con trượt gì đó rồi...
Điều kiện là dùng bình thường nên chắc là dầu mỡ sẽ không tra hoặc rất ít tra ạ. Dùng con trượt vuông thì chắc dùng lâu sẽ ket mất, vậy nếu em dùng con trượt tròn có ổn không ạ ? 

Điều kiện chỉ là cái ngăn kéo ra kéo vào, không cần chính xác ạ. Hành trình cỡ 400, có loại nào ngon bổ rẻ cho vụ này không ạ ? Nhờ cả nhà tư vấn em với ạ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng hóng ợ... ông anh thiết kế xong cho em nghía ké với

----------


## cuongmay

Với yêu cầu của cụ thì không cần tra đâu ạ. Mình làm rất nhiều máy khoan mạch in rồi, bụi khủng khiếp mà nhiều người 5 7 năm chưa tra dầu.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Với yêu cầu của cụ thì không cần tra đâu ạ. Mình làm rất nhiều máy khoan mạch in rồi, bụi khủng khiếp mà nhiều người 5 7 năm chưa tra dầu.


Cám ơn bác, vậy em yên tâm rồi, em định dùng con trượt hở 20, mà vẽ ra thấy to to, có thể em rút xuống 16, loại có chân đế ấy bác.




> Em cũng hóng ợ... ông anh thiết kế xong cho em nghía ké với


Ui, em thì thiết kế cái gì đâu cụ, em làm cái bàn ăn thui ạ, nhà em chật mà lâu lâu vợ chồng con cái đứa em nó kéo về ...nên tìm cái bàn rút ra kéo vào được cho nó gọn.

Thấy có cái này hay hay mà đắt quá mà đến xem thì nó yếu xìu nên thui thì tiện thể em làm lun cho nó chắc chắn tẹo.



Cụ cứ gúc cái bàn ăn T809 là ra ạ, em không đưa đường dẫn không lão Ẹc min lại treo bài em lên.

----------

Gamo

----------

